# quick drawing I did of my girls little girl Pearl



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

Here it is, not extreamly happy with it as I got some lines wrong... better next time.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh wow that is so good! I wish I had that kind of talent! :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

mg: :shock2: I *LOVE* it!!


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks, I'm working on Bruce now.


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

Not yet finished, but here is a sneak peak!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Very pretty  Definitely got a talent here so keep practicing! I love how you do your colors, whenever I draw my fish they don't turn out so nice xD


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

:O You really have talent!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

That is amazing!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

very nice, i wish i could draw like that.


----------

